# Full-time workers, part time parents



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2018)

My wife and I both work full-time, 9 to 5, 5 days a week. We have a 2 year old Vizsla. We get “parental guilt” having a highly-active breed live a life that may be more suitable for a lab. We walk him in the evenings, have a trainer/walker come everyday we are not home, and plan an activity for us all to enjoy together on the weekends (e.g., go to the beach, dog park, long walk, boat ride). There is still part of us that feels that we can do more. 

Is there an activity you recommend, or a particular type of training, game, etc., that the Viszla breed takes a liking to? We are not hunters. We do fish, and he seems to be engaged when we are, but I feel like it riles him up more than satisfying a desire to work. It may be because we are bad fishermen :big-grin

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!

TL;DR

We would like to find an activity we can do with our 2 year old Vizsla that will provide him fulfillment.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Look up some of the classes in your area.
Scroll through them to see what you think he might like. If you have never taken group classes, maybe start with a CGC class, then go from there.

Agility
Barn Hunt
Lure Coursing
Scent work
Dock Diving 
Trick classes
And a ton of others.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Any chance you can get up a little earlier and do some off lead stuff? A hike, the dog park? The walks are good for potty and certainly the company, but they need to run off lead.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Agree on all the above. We discovered recently Nosework as well, dogs having a blast with it and after couple training sessions u can practically do that at home, in bad weather etc.


----------



## Mav2015 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a similar situation. My dog loves to roam around brush and mesquite trees sniffing everything out, and also having regular dog friends to play with. A full day of that and he is good for a couple weeks. I live in the city but he has a dog door to the laundry room and a huge backyard so he kind of gets to roam freely during the day. 

One of his favorite games is hide and go seek with treats. I saw a documentary about how dogs “see” with their eyes and how it is important to let them explore the world on their terms.

But again, every dog is different, I think mine is kind of lazy. You’ll figure out what works best for you guys.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

texasred said:


> Look up some of the classes in your area.
> Scroll through them to see what you think he might like. If you have never taken group classes, maybe start with a CGC class, then go from there.
> 
> Agility
> ...


Agree with all these activities.


----------

